# Most used finger bow



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

What is the most used finger bow


----------



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

*its gotta be a hoyt*

If you are talking for all times its gotta be hoyt because they was one of the last bow companies to stop making long ata bows


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

I would think hoyt for all time also, but what about now.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

From the field shooting side of things there's still a bunch of hoyts out there, but they aren't right off the shelf new.. New bows, a lot of proelites. Some Martins and Mathews. The Pro fingers is eat up with Mathews, but I think it's just about contingency money and sponsorships. The average shooter it's Hoyt and Martin. And for an old fart like me, who has shot for a zillion years and knows what works, it's Barnsdale....


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

This could be interesting. I voted other, I shoot a Ross


----------



## Badgerjeff (Nov 15, 2006)

*fingers*

HI

I like these bows for Finger shooting Mathews CON 2, Apex 7 & Reg Con

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I voted "other". I'd be willing to bet the most used finger bow is...a recurve!

Dave


----------



## kshunter55 (Aug 3, 2008)

*fingers shooter*

I like where Dave T's head is at. Never shot a trigger release in my life and love traditional bowhunting. I have shot a PSE Dakota for three years through college, but now I am back to the good old recurve. For all time however the longbow would have been shot more. They are a joy to shoot and everyone should give them a try.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

The most used today? I can't say and if i did it would be a guess. The one I have shot the most over the years would be a Hoyt. A bow with lots of ata and brace height...sweet and smooth shooter.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

I voted Hoyt, but one thing for sure, I will probably end up switching brands. I have been thinking about buying a new bow. The problem is that Hoyt dealers do not carry the finger bows (X7,X8, Montega) on hand. To shoot those bows, I have to buy the bow first and then I can try it.  So much for customer service although one dealer told me he would allow me to return the bow if I did not like it, for a 25% restocking fee. How nice!  
Oh well, I have noticed that most Mathew dealers will have a higher inventory of bow models than what I have found with Hoyt. I've decided to start this search over after my hunts.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I can't believe that the Constitution has not got much of a mention. There are quite a few of us in the UK using them and very few Mathews shooters (with one notable exception).

My vote went with Bowtech.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I voted Hoyt, just because that's what I see out there, and they've always had a good selection of finger bows. It's getting to where I'm the only finger shooter I know though. The wife and I took a weekend away last weekend, and I stopped at a new proshop (she's really a good sport) I heard rumors of two excellent finger shooters shooting at a shop on the south side of town. I may have to check it it, the rumor was these guys shoot Connies.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

GBUSMCR said:


> I voted Hoyt, but one thing for sure, I will probably end up switching brands. I have been thinking about buying a new bow. The problem is that Hoyt dealers do not carry the finger bows (X7,X8, Montega) on hand. To shoot those bows, I have to buy the bow first and then I can try it.  So much for customer service although one dealer told me he would allow me to return the bow if I did not like it, for a 25% restocking fee. How nice!
> Oh well, I have noticed that most Mathew dealers will have a higher inventory of bow models than what I have found with Hoyt. I've decided to start this search over after my hunts.



Make sure you try a Connie. You can usually find those in a shop to try out!


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info and I will try one. 
GB


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

Yep, I voted for Bowtech


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Mathews for me!


----------



## B-Bob (Apr 26, 2007)

I must be getting really Old....I voted other...Bear Recurves have been around a long...long...time.


----------



## Hilltoparchery (Apr 12, 2006)

Lets not forget martin in all this. Last years razor x was a great bow. I still shoot it for hunting. The new septor 4 is my target bow and shoot real sweet.

John


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

Another for the Connie, great finger bow.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

GBUSMCR said:


> I voted Hoyt, but one thing for sure, I will probably end up switching brands. I have been thinking about buying a new bow. The problem is that Hoyt dealers do not carry the finger bows (X7,X8, Montega) on hand. To shoot those bows, I have to buy the bow first and then I can try it.  So much for customer service although one dealer told me he would allow me to return the bow if I did not like it, for a 25% restocking fee. How nice!
> Oh well, I have noticed that most Mathew dealers will have a higher inventory of bow models than what I have found with Hoyt. I've decided to start this search over after my hunts.


Your right about not being able to try one out and to make it worse I am a lefty so no matter what I would like to try I will probably notr be able to test shoot a model befor I buy it


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

I voted hoyt, I shoot a hoyt recurve and compound


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Hoyt,,,Recurve:darkbeer:


----------



## upperlimits (Aug 21, 2008)

I just picked up a new reflex caribou and absolutely love it.


----------



## cap61 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Mathews*

I know everybody has favorites, so I think we can all agree to disagree on that. My comment is on the fact that so many pro shooters use Mathews bows. I have a friend that IS a shooter for Mathews, and he shoots them because they preform better than any others he has tried. He also used to shoot for Hoyt, but after trying they Mathews bows, it was any easy choice for him. He switched because of the bow, not the money. Yes the money is better with them, but his preformance with the Mathews speaks for itself. At last count I believe he has won 9 world championships and numerous shooter of the year titles. He is a finger shooter! I don't shoot a Mathews bow because I can't afford them, but if I could they may be my bow of choice. Something to think about.


----------

